# No auto import



## tape (Feb 19, 2012)

Just moved from PC to iMac Lion.  LR3.6 for both.  On PC, I'd insert SD card and LR would start and go directly to import dialog.  On iMac, I get the same treatment ONLY if LR is already running.  Doesn't seem to be any auto startup by inserting SD card.  I also see that on iMac, the enable auto import box is greyed out.  I would think a Mac would be better at handling such things.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 19, 2012)

"Enable Auto Import" has no relation to Lightroom automatically starting when a card is inserted into the card reader. The first relates to a method of tethering (i.e. you specify a 'watched folder' and have the capture program put images into it during tethering, Lightroom with then auto import those images). The option remains greyed out until you setup the appropriate settings using the Auto Import Settings dialog.

Having Lightroom launched automatically when a card is inserted is down to having the appropriate autoplay settings for the card reader. Check in the Preferences settings (Lightroom Menu>Preferences>General Tab) to make sure that the option to "Show import dialog when a memory card is detected" is checked. If it isn't, check it and then try again. If it already is, you're going to need a Mac guy to help....I'm sure there'll be one along soon.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 19, 2012)

One of Apple's little surprises I expect.  The default is to open iPhoto. My other options in iPhoto preferences are "Image Capture"and "No Application" I can't find any way to change this to anything other than "No Application"  either.  I can in System Preferences change CDs & DVDs with photos to open Lightroom, but no mention if SD Cards, Thumb Drives of Cameras. You are right though, if LR is open (even in the background)  SD cards open the Import dialog in LR. 

FWIW, Auto Import is a different process, You can designate a Watched folder and if you turn on Auto Import, LR will automagically import any image file that is found in that watched folder.

As Jim says "I'm sure there'll be one along soon.." to help us both.


----------



## tape (Feb 19, 2012)

TNG & Clee01!  thanks for giving me your input so quickly.  I mentioned the auto import thing because at the time, it looked to be the kind of thing that would do what the auto play setting does in Windows.  I'll just have to make sure LR is running before I insert a SD card.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 19, 2012)

tape said:


> ...  I'll just have to make sure LR is running before I insert a SD card.


At least until someone arrives with a proper solution.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 21, 2012)

> As Jim says "I'm sure there'll be one along soon.." to help us both


 Hello Mac Gurus?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry, I'm not on the forums as much at the moment, I missed this.

On Mac, the checkbox only controls whether Lightroom opens the Import dialog when the program is already open. If you’d like Lightroom to launch from closed when you connect a memory card, go to the Applications folder, open the Image Capture app, and in the lower left corner, select Lightroom as the program to automatically open.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Victoria, That works, but it should be noted that it only can be set as such when there is a card present and each input device (if there is more than one) must be set individually.

I am surprised this issue has not come up before now.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 26, 2012)

That's a handy tip, thanks Cletus.


----------



## sarch99 (Mar 8, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hey guys, sorry, I'm not on the forums as much at the moment, I missed this.
> 
> On Mac, the checkbox only controls whether Lightroom opens the Import dialog when the program is already open. If you’d like Lightroom to launch from closed when you connect a memory card, go to the Applications folder, open the Image Capture app, and in the lower left corner, select Lightroom as the program to automatically open.



Since migrating to Lightroom 4, Lightroom will open when I insert a card into my card reader but will not bring up import dialog.  I have the "Show import dialog when memory card is detected" box checked and Image Capture knows to Open LR4.  If Lightroom is open, the import dialog appears.  Not sure where to go from here.  Help?

PS - I deleted the com.adobe.Lightroom4.plist file.......didn't help.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 8, 2012)

sarch99 said:


> Since migrating to Lightroom 4, Lightroom will open when I insert a card into my card reader but will not bring up import dialog.  I have the "Show import dialog when memory card is detected" box checked and Image Capture knows to Open LR4.  If Lightroom is open, the import dialog appears.  Not sure where to go from here.  Help?
> 
> PS - I deleted the com.adobe.Lightroom4.plist file.......didn't help.


If you followed the instructions  for setting LR as the default in Image Capture.app and then upgrades to LR4, The default App is still Set to LR3. You need to change it.


----------



## sarch99 (Mar 8, 2012)

That's not the case.  The default app was already set to Lightroom 4 before I tried to import.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 8, 2012)

Since I did not uninstall LR3,when I inserted an SD card into the card reader, LR3 tried to open.  Then, I changed the default app to LR4 and inserted the card. The import dialog window opens. as expected.  I closed LR4 and repeated the process.  LR4 opens as expected. The import dialog window does not.  So, is this your problem?  I think you've found a bug.


----------



## sarch99 (Mar 8, 2012)

clee01l said:


> LR4 opens as expected. The import dialog window does not.  So, is this your problem?  I think you've found a bug.




I'm sorry it happened to you, too, but yes, that is exactly my problem.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 8, 2012)

Works perfectly fine on Windows!


----------



## sarch99 (Mar 8, 2012)

Smart-A**.


----------



## sarch99 (Mar 9, 2012)

So, if I've found a bug, what now?  I was hoping someone would come along that's figured out a solution...sort of like deleting the plist file, which didn't work, but something along those lines.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 9, 2012)

Sarch99, The first thing you can do is report it at the link above. http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family I've already done this. but the more people that report these bugs the more attention that the folks at Adobe are likely give it. 

The second this you can do now that you know you have a bug is work around it. The bug only happens when LR is not running and you insert a camera card. The workaround is to make sure LR is running before you insert the canera card.

The third thing you can do is cross your fingers and hope that the bug fix release is  a) soon, b) includes a fix for your bug.


----------



## sarch99 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks, Cletus.  I'll report it.  I've already been using the work-around......seems to me this happened with the Beta, too, and I was foolish not to report it then.  Thanks again.  S


----------



## clee01l (Mar 9, 2012)

sarch99 said:


> ...seems to me this happened with the Beta, too, and I was foolish not to report it then...  S


 I just switched to OSX, so I never installed LR4b on the new machine and I did not encounter it because I was still running Win7.


----------



## dancinkarenita (May 13, 2013)

Hi Victoria,

I tried this, but Lightroom is greyed out, so I am unable to select it as the program.


----------

